# Proof of ownership of house



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

I need to give the CFRC proof that we own our house, and I am wondering if anyone knows if a property tax bill is sufficient proof. If it isn't and I require some other document would anyone know what it would be? I am hoping to give this to them on Monday. They should have had it on Friday so they could send of some papers to St.Jean but I hadn't been told that it was required. 
This is needed so that I'm not charged for my quarters while on course. 
Just thought I'd add that we do have a deed but it is for the land we purchased, we put the house up afterwards.

edited to change 'I' to 'we' so that no one would misunderstand and think I was trying to prove that I am sole owner of our house.


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Jul 2007)

ummm.

Not sure what CFRC you are with...how about calling them and asking them "what exactly do you need?  I have XYZ, does that cover it?"

They know better than anyone on here the answer to the question.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

Yes, but this being Saturday there won't be anyone there. I'm trying to get the proof they need to them first thing Monday morning. If the tax bill isn't sufficient then I was hoping to find out over the weekend what I would need so that I can go do that right away in the morning and then get down to the CFRC as soon as possible. I was hoping someone on here would know the answer so I didn't have to waste time in the morning calling the recruiters.

fixed day of the week


----------



## Inch (21 Jul 2007)

neko said:
			
		

> Yes, but this being Sunday there won't be anyone there. I'm trying to get the proof they need to them first thing Monday morning. If the tax bill isn't sufficient then I was hoping to find out over the weekend what I would need so that I can go do that right away in the morning and then get down to the CFRC as soon as possible. I was hoping someone on here would know the answer so I didn't have to waste time in the morning calling the recruiters.



How about Mortgage papers with your name on them?


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

Nope, no mortgage, have owned it outright for a few years.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2007)

Excuse me?

If you own a house, you have all the documents you need from your Lawyer.  You have Registration of the Deed and the Bill of Sale.  You should also have the Survey of the Property in with all those documents.  You will/may also have Mortgage Documents.  

If you don't have any of these documents, then you are in a world of hurt, as you will need all of them when you try to sell your house.

This really sounds like a silly question to be asking on this site.   If anyone asked you for proof of something you owned, you would most likely show them the Bill of Sale.  Something like a home or property is not like buying a pair of underwear at Victoria Secrets, where you throw the receipt in the garbage when you get home.  It is a legal document that you must keep.  If you owned a car, would you throw your Registration away?  No!  So why are you asking what documents you need for proof of ownership for your house?

 ???

Bring in that whole package, and the clerk will photocopy the appropriate docs.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

I stated above that we bought the land and built the house. So no bill of sale. And we never had an actual mortgage, it was more along the lines of a personl loan.


----------



## armyvern (21 Jul 2007)

That's fine. Grab a copy of your building permit. It states what's going up and where, and is an official document.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2007)

neko said:
			
		

> I stated above that we bought the land and built the house. So no bill of sale. And we never had an actual mortgage, it was more along the lines of a personl loan.



You stated that you bought the land.  That entails a Bill of Sale and Registration of the Property in your name.  That calls for Lawyers to draw up those documents transferring the land to your name.  If you don't have any of these Legal Documents, then the person/company who sold you the property did so illegally, or they still have "Claim" or "Title" to it.  You would also have to have had to get Municipal/Regional/County/or whatever permits to build.  If you don't then you built your house illegally.

Whatever the story, you should have in your possession Legal Documents stating your ownership of that home. If you don't, you will have a hard time in the future if you plan on selling it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jul 2007)

Why don't you give me all the docs that you have, and I will review them for you.



dileas

tess


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

Mr.Wallace,
 I have all the legal documents from the purchase of our land, but I would need something to state that I have a house, not just a piece of property. I merely wondered if a property tax bill would suffice as it states that it is residential property and that there is a house and that it is mine. And the property tax bill is, being from this year, more recent than anything else.
 We started bulding this place 11 years ago, I very much doubt that we still have the building permit from back then as there was no reason to keep it. It was only valid for a few months. I can dig out our old loan papers, it may have had something on it about the house though it wasn't just for that, or I can likely get something from the bank, or see about getting another copy of our building permit. Again, what I was trying to find out was if I could use the property tax bill, instead of having to get some document from some other government agency or the bank. And if I did need something else I was hoping to know now so that come Monday morning I can get that done right away rather than waiting to get in touch with someone at recruiting. I'm looking to do this as quickly as possible. 

ArmyVern, thanks, I'll take a look around and see if we still have the original building permit.  (edited to correct name)


----------



## armyvern (21 Jul 2007)

Town Hall should still have their copy of your permit in the archives ...

These records need to be kept by them for title searches etc.

It may cost you to get a copy, but I'd think you should be able to.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Why don't you give me all the docs that you have, and I will review them for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;D
As much as I appreciate your generous offer, I believe I shall pass.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

Thanks ArmyVern, I'll do that if we don't still have ours.


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Jul 2007)

A residential tax bill should suffice.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Jul 2007)

The Tax assessment/Bill is fine as long as your name is on the document as an assessed owner.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

Thank you for coming along Kincanucks,
It's just my husband's name on the property tax bill though, never added mine.


----------



## Flip (21 Jul 2007)

> I stated above that we bought the land and built the house. So no bill of sale. And we never had an actual mortgage, it was more along the lines of a personl loan.



As an aside - those "personal loans" should take the form of a registered mortgage.
The lender does not have to be a bank.  Payment terms needn't be specified.
It protects the lender in the event of any unfortunate events.

If you go bankrupt or get into legal trouble............cover Mom's or Dad's backside.

Just a thought...........


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Jul 2007)

(1)  People pay taxes on the property they own (either outright or by way of a mortgage).

(2)  Property taxes are based on an assessment of the value of the property.  

(3)  The value of real property is enhanced by the 'things' you add to the property (ie. buildings); however, you are paying taxes on the property, not the building.

(4)  When your husband pays the tax bill, he is paying taxes based on the value of the property with the house on it.

(4)  If your taxes are being assessed in your husband's name only, your name is unlikely to be on the deed for the property; therefore, you don't legally own the real property or the buildings situated on the property.  Your husband does.  This is not an arrangement I would ever recommend to people for many, many legal reasons unless there is a reason to shelter assets.

But, to be honest, your story does not make any 'legal' sense.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

Madeleine, 
This is getting away from my original question so I'll just say two things.
First, I'm quite familiar with property tax bills, we've been getting and paying them for years
And second, ever heard of the Marital Property Act of New Brunswick?

Well one more comment.


> But, to be honest, your story does not make any 'legal' sense.


Maybe that's because you aren't privvy to the why's and wherefore's of it, which are simple and straightforward, but private. I only said as much as I did in an attempt to clarify why I was asking my original question.


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Jul 2007)

Yes, I have heard of the Marital Property Act.  In fact, I studied it at while at law school at UNB.  

The fact of the matter is that you do not have legal title to the home.  You definitely have an argument for beneficial title but you don't have legal title.  I could drone on at great length about equity and the difference between legal and beneficial title but suffice it to say that you are trying to prove LEGAL title to the property.  

The Marital Property Act provides a legal remedy for spouses who do not have legal title to the family home.  It does not give them  legal title to the home.  Upon application, a court will in all likelihood grant legal title to the marital home to the spouse who is not named in the deed.  But until then LEGAL title is held by the individual named in the deed.

If you are not named in the deed, just go see a lawyer and get your name on the deed.  It is that easy.  It can't be done for Monday, though.  And I do recommend that you do this.  It could save you thousands of dollars in legal bills in the future.

You will note that I didn't say your story didn't make sense.  I said it didn't make 'legal' sense.... and it doesn't.  By the way, you came here looking for advice.  So far, because of the unique situation in which you have structured your personal dealings, you have not been able to find a solution to your problem.  You need to prove legal title to a property which as far as I can discern, you don't have.  You probably shouldn't get your knickers in a twist when someone explains to you why you aren't able to prove it.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

Lol, my knicker's aren't in a twist, I'm a bit bemused that's it's gotten so involved. I also didn't want to clutter the thread with stuff that has no bearing on the subject at hand. 
Now I edited my first post to try and end any confusion, but perhaps I should have just made a new post. I'm not trying to prove that *I* have legal title to a house. Just that *we* (my husband and I) have one. I assumed that would be understood as I stated my reason for wanting the proof in my first post.


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Jul 2007)

The title of your thread is "Proof of ownership of house".  You state in your first post you need to prove ownership.  

Ownership = Legal title


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Jul 2007)

neko said:
			
		

> Lol, my knicker's aren't in a twist, I'm a bit bemused that's it's gotten so involved. I also didn't want to clutter the thread with stuff that has no bearing on the subject at hand.
> Now I edited my first post to try and end any confusion, but perhaps I should have just made a new post. I'm not trying to prove that *I* have legal title to a house. Just that *we* (my husband and I) have one. I assumed that would be understood as I stated my reason for wanting the proof in my first post.



As I indicated before, your tax bill should suffice.  But from what you have stated here, it only demonstrates that your husband owns a house.  Not you. But I suspect for military purposes,  it will be sufficient.


----------



## neko (21 Jul 2007)

MADELEINE said:
			
		

> The title of your thread is "Proof of ownership of house".  You state in your first post you need to prove ownership.
> 
> Ownership = Legal title



Yes I did say owning it, that was opposed to having a lease or rental agreement.  I said what I was needing the paper for, namely so I'm not charged for quarters. I never imagined that anyone would assume that I was trying to prove that I had legal title. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding but I thought it was clear that I was looking to show that we have a house.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jul 2007)

MADELEINE said:
			
		

> A residential tax bill should suffice.



I agree.  The tax bill should also identify the address and current ownership of the residence at the very least.  If they require further proof they should identify what exactly it is that they need.


----------



## neko (22 Jul 2007)

Just so everyone knows Kincanucks came by and got me sorted out so I'm good to go.


----------



## CFR FCS (22 Jul 2007)

Neko, 
  Your tax bill is fine even if it is your husband's name. It shows your current residential address that matches your application.  You may also have to provide either a marriage certificate or a statement of "common law" relationship that will connect you to the house. I'm not a clerk but having seen recruiting paperwork a lot.

Good Luck with your career.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2007)

neko said:
			
		

> Just so everyone knows Kincanucks came by and got me sorted out so I'm good to go.



No need for this to continue then.

Thanks everyone.

The Milnet.ca Staff


----------

